# Worth the effort to go from 12 to 16 pipes on Sapphire X800GTO



## sweeper (Mar 17, 2006)

Is it going to be worth the effort to edit my bios (which I'm not sure I am confidant to do) so it has 16 pipes instead of 12 ? I just got this card (another from newegg) though this one seems to be doing rather well.   Just curious if I will see any increase and if anyone can edit it for me ....


----------



## dolf (Mar 18, 2006)

sweeper said:
			
		

> Is it going to be worth the effort to edit my bios (which I'm not sure I am confidant to do) so it has 16 pipes instead of 12 ? I just got this card (another from newegg) though this one seems to be doing rather well.   Just curious if I will see any increase and if anyone can edit it for me ....



If you consider that gaining 20-25% more performance doesn't worth few minutes "efforts" just let it as it is  .
If not post your BIOS and some of us will mod it for you.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=51474 Here is my dumped bios. All I am looking for is to unlock it to 16 pipes ... I don't think the core/memory will do much.


----------



## zesquale (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello.
Here is your modded BIOS : http://www.zesquale.info/downloads/modded bios.bin

You must flash your card with modified flashrom. You can download it here : http://www.zesquale.info/downloads/flashrom16p.zip

Important : You MUST save your video BIOS BEFORE using the modded one. If you have problems with the unlocked pixel pipeline, you can flash back your card with your original BIOS.

PS : You can test the BIOS with RamBIOS before flashing your card, it'll tell you if the BIOS works good with your card.
Take a look at this thread : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=8312


----------



## sweeper (Mar 18, 2006)

*zesquale* THANKS!!!!!!!!! Though the core and memory won't clock as high I went from 5100 3DMARK 05 to 5619 !!!!!! Not a bad jump for 4 extra pipes! 

THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micron (Mar 18, 2006)

That's a low score for a 16pp card. My plain 12pp agp GTO scored 5,761 last time I benched it in 05'.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 18, 2006)

CPU to CPU your's will out perform mine regardless of my overclock. AMD vs Intel ... Also, what drivers are you using and do you set them all to performance?


----------



## milkyman (Mar 18, 2006)

Can anyone of you help me out here ??

Im going crazy over this, i got a Fujitus Scaleo s and a X800 gto  but dont know who made the card so i dont know what to do.

I took a look at the Core and it says Atix800pro 430 PciExpress but its an AGP card.
The mem´s are Samsung 537 ...-6c20
Using omega drivers at mom. and id´s as a X800 GTO

Ati tool screen:





Very greatfull for any help // MilkyMan


----------



## dolf (Mar 18, 2006)

Your core fuses show that 16 pipes are possible for you  . Dump and post your BIOS here to be modded to 16 pipes. If your memory is realy 2.0ns you can clock it to 500MHz and more not only the default 350MHz  .


----------



## milkyman (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks!   

Yes i read on the memorys  Samsung 537  -6c20 so it should be 2.0
dont know why its only 350 ?

link to my bios:

http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=51817


Thanks Alot!!! /MilkyMan


----------



## dolf (Mar 18, 2006)

Here you are your moded BIOS. Use modified flashrom when flashing from here: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/100

Type the following command line: flashrom -f -p 0 (it is zero not o) bios16.bin and press "enter". After the successfull flashing your CONFIG_ROM_FUSES should be changed from 0xA61 to 0xA60 (now you should have 16 pipes).

Find yor max memory (and core) with ATITool and eventually use RaBit 1.7 to edit bios16.bin and to set your own (higher stable) clocks. Do that check after enabling of the all 16 pipes and after that set your custom BIOS with core clock 10-15MHz below the max. and memory 15-20MHz below the max.  .


----------



## milkyman (Mar 18, 2006)

THANKS dolf   

I´ll try the bios you modded str8 away!
Will be back with an report  

//MilkyMan


----------



## milkyman (Mar 18, 2006)

THANKS dolf!!!    

It worked!!   got me upp 200 points in 3dmark05 ^^!! 
Thanks alot my headake is gone now   now i will move on to the mems and core!

ok core is set to 418 and mems 540  ^^ =)

Best regards // Milky


----------



## psxsux (Apr 17, 2006)

HI!
I have a sapphire x800gto 256mb agp and the letters is correct for 16p flashing in atitool.
I hope someone can help me fix my bios.
heres my dumped bios


----------



## Solar804 (Apr 17, 2006)

Is the BIOS the exact same for any Sapphire X800 GTO? If so, can I simply download a modded bios that was already posted or do I still have to post my bios?


----------



## dynamite (Apr 19, 2006)

hi there you good people i have also brought an x800 gto saphire i have an amd atholon 
3200+ xp 2.22ghz 1536mb ram ddr 400  i would like the core and pipelines flashing please as i see you lads are the ones to trust i look forward to your help ta rob


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 20, 2006)

dolf said:
			
		

> Type the following command line: flashrom -f -p 0 (it is zero not o) bios16.bin and press "enter". After the successfull flashing your CONFIG_ROM_FUSES should be changed from 0xA61 to 0xA60 (now you should have 16 pipes).




Does this need to be done in a dos enviroment like from a boot disk or can it be done drom a command prompt with a reboot after?

~dev


----------



## dynamite (Apr 20, 2006)

how do you even get to your graphics bios ??????


----------



## dolf (Apr 20, 2006)

devnulllore said:
			
		

> Does this need to be done in a dos enviroment like from a boot disk or can it be done drom a command prompt with a reboot after?
> 
> ~dev



DOS mode from boot disk (floppy or CD)  .


----------



## dynamite (Apr 21, 2006)

Dolf Im Really Stuck On What To Do Here I Can Understand Whatdevnullore Is Saying But I Seriously Wouldnt Know How To Get Into The Dos The Way Youve Said As I Have No Bootdisk At Hand I Have The Os Disk Please As Im Not Overly Impressed With The Deal I Got For The Card It Only Just Beats My Old X700 PLEASE IM COUNTING ON YOUR EXPERTISE HERE THANKS ROB


----------



## dynamite (Apr 21, 2006)

this is my card  2006-04-21 01:54:42	ATITool v0.24 started.
2006-04-21 01:54:42	Detected GPU Chip: R430 (554F), 12 Pipelines, 256 MB


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 21, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> Dolf Im Really Stuck On What To Do Here I Can Understand Whatdevnullore Is Saying But I Seriously Wouldnt Know How To Get Into The Dos The Way Youve Said As I Have No Bootdisk At Hand I Have The Os Disk Please As Im Not Overly Impressed With The Deal I Got For The Card It Only Just Beats My Old X700 PLEASE IM COUNTING ON YOUR EXPERTISE HERE THANKS ROB




Ok, i used barts clean cd boot disk in the past to flash my 9800pro to an xt:

http://www.nu2.nu/bootcd/clean/

For that it was flawless so I will use it again.

I finaly reverted back to the stable build of 24 of ATITool and the fan and temp options work fine. I was NOT going to try the flash without being able to check this.

Also I think my card is running a bit hot. After an hour of WOW it's averaging 60c, it that too hot? Either way I am not going to completely replace the heatsink at first. I am going to order some Arctic Silver 5 and replace the cheap stuff they used at the factory. That can average a 15 degree drop sometimes.

If I am not satisfied I have a Zalman fan that I used on my 9800 pro. It is the same fan they asell for the X800 series. Kind of bulky but VERY efficient.

Cheers,


----------



## dynamite (Apr 22, 2006)

i didnt get much joy with that feller i  did try but nowt


----------



## dynamite (Apr 22, 2006)

my brothers 7800gs extreme benches faster than mine im sooooooooo dissapointed i realy need theese extra pipelines


----------



## dynamite (Apr 24, 2006)

*i cant blummin get me bios in ere*

despite me adding zips to it and all the rest this forum is not playing ball


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 24, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> despite me adding zips to it and all the rest this forum is not playing ball




Well it turns out I had to temporarily put a FD in my PC to boot and flash it. I can try to fix your bios but I can't see it anywhere here. Can you post it again?

~dev


----------



## dynamite (Apr 24, 2006)

ive tried to get it on but it wont upload could i email it to you plz


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 24, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> ive tried to get it on but it wont upload could i email it to you plz




Check your email and reply.

~dev


----------



## dynamite (Apr 24, 2006)

i dont know what else to suggest it is also 56.5 in size also i tried to put a zip file to it and nowt we could allways try remote assistance ?


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 25, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> i dont know what else to suggest it is also 56.5 in size also i tried to put a zip file to it and nowt we could allways try remote assistance ?




Any luck with that?


----------



## Megatron (Apr 25, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> i dont know what else to suggest it is also 56.5 in size also i tried to put a zip file to it and nowt we could allways try remote assistance ?


You seem to be having serious "user competance" related problems.  Dont take this the wrong way, but the first step to help is to recognise this.

I suggest that the easiest thing for u is to download winrar.  Google this.  Then once installed, all you have to do is right click the bios file that you have extracted (which is more indepth than zipping up a file), and chose "add to zip".

Then once u have a zipped bios file look below the box where u type your post for >Additional Options> Attach Files> Manage Attachments.  You should now be able to upload the file for all to see.

If u still cant do that, then perhaps ask someone in ur house who can.


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 25, 2006)

Megatron said:
			
		

> You seem to be having serious "user competance" related problems.  Dont take this the wrong way, but the first step to help is to recognise this.
> 
> I suggest that the easiest thing for u is to download winrar.  Google this.  Then once installed, all you have to do is right click the bios file that you have extracted (which is more indepth than zipping up a file), and chose "add to zip".
> 
> ...




Pretty sure he got that far. I sent himn his modded file and tools to flash the video bios. I just emailed him explaining how to make a boot floppy from Windows XP then instructed him how to flash the bios. If he follows the instructions to the letter he should be fine. I have the same card and it is running at XL speeds now.

~dev


----------



## dynamite (Apr 25, 2006)

na my floppy wont recognise the new floppy's ive got its really cheesing me off i went to my mums last night i emailed the bios you sent and copied it on the disk but my floppy's < i tried 2 > dont recognise the disk i think ive wired the wrong lead to the floppy im a wee bit stressed ta for asking hehehehe ///// WHAT NEXT LOL


----------



## dynamite (Apr 25, 2006)

Ps Megatron Its Not That Ive Any Fault In Taking Advice As You'l Of Read In The  Other Post Im Having Problems With The Wireing Im Gonna Open My Computer Up And See But The Floppy Couldnt Possibly Fit Any Other Ports Surely As It Is A Different Lead Than The Dvd Roms 'agreed' Dev's Done A Fine Job Of Sorting Me Out Im Cheers. Ps Winrar Overtakes All Your Files And Can Be Quite A Pain In The But Lol


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 25, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> na my floppy wont recognise the new floppy's ive got its really cheesing me off i went to my mums last night i emailed the bios you sent and copied it on the disk but my floppy's < i tried 2 > dont recognise the disk i think ive wired the wrong lead to the floppy im a wee bit stressed ta for asking hehehehe ///// WHAT NEXT LOL




Well there is not a lot you can do without a boot disc. CD-ROM boot disks can be tricky, I got one to work once and this last time I just gave up. You need to get someone to make a boot floppy then put those files on the disk. The flash HAS to be done from the DOS enviroment or not at all.


----------



## dolf (Apr 25, 2006)

If somebody wants Boot CD I can make it. I need the original BIOS, description of the card (AGP or PCI-E, core type, PCB colour, external power connector or not, PCB Part Number 109-Axxxx-xx). I need most of these for the statistics and for proper description in the Bootable Flash CD.
It is automatic and the mistake could be done for a second  .


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 25, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> my brothers 7800gs extreme benches faster than mine im sooooooooo dissapointed i realy need theese extra pipelines




A 7800GS is always going to beat an X800GTO.


----------



## Megatron (Apr 25, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> na my floppy wont recognise the new floppy's ive got its really cheesing me off i went to my mums last night i emailed the bios you sent and copied it on the disk but my floppy's < i tried 2 > dont recognise the disk i think ive wired the wrong lead to the floppy im a wee bit stressed ta for asking hehehehe ///// WHAT NEXT LOL


There are 2 different ends to the floppy, and the wrong way round I have found that the pc will not boot to windows.  

Since the connector is keyed it only fits one way in the motherboard, but the floppy drives I have used u must read off the drive where is pin 1 and then put the red strand on the floppy cable next to pin 1.

If u have the floppy connector upsidedown to the floppy drive then that maybe the problem.

The only reason I upgraded to 64-bit was cause I thought my PC was busted which came down to the floppy cable itself.


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 26, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> A 7800GS is always going to beat an X800GTO.




I did a lot of research and the 7800GS has pretty much the same punch as the x800xl which for all intents and purposes this flash converts the GTO to. Same clock speed, mem speed and opens 4 pipes.

In fact I had the 2 cards and found the x800GTO, once flashed, surpassed the 7800GS.

My problem is I have an AGP slot so without spending $400.00 this is the best card I could get. I actualy lucked out, Newegg ran out of the X800XL for $199.00 and when I foound out the X800GTO could be flashed to an XL I grabbed it for $179.00


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 26, 2006)

devnulllore said:
			
		

> I did a lot of research and the 7800GS has pretty much the same punch as the x800xl which for all intents and purposes this flash converts the GTO to. Same clock speed, mem speed and opens 4 pipes.
> 
> In fact I had the 2 cards and found the x800GTO, once flashed, surpassed the 7800GS.
> 
> My problem is I have an AGP slot so without spending $400.00 this is the best card I could get. I actualy lucked out, Newegg ran out of the X800XL for $199.00 and when I foound out the X800GTO could be flashed to an XL I grabbed it for $179.00



Funny how a 7800GS beats X850XTPE's...... yet it can't keep up with a midrange card...

I find that BS

EDIT: http://ckturbo128.proboards4.com/index.cgi?board=computerhardware&action=display&thread=1138544120

What were the clocks on your card, and do you have any ORB links?


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 26, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Funny how a 7800GS beats X850XTPE's...... yet it can't keep up with a midrange card...
> 
> I find that BS
> 
> ...




OOP sorry man! I had my web sites messed up. I was looking at the 6800 and that was the card I tried besides the X800GTO. I was just looking at the 7800 on Newegg and it looks HOT! Any links to other reviews or how it stacks up to the X800XL? Problem is it's about $100 more than I can afford.

~dev


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 26, 2006)

devnulllore said:
			
		

> OOP sorry man! I had my web sites messed up. I was looking at the 6800 and that was the card I tried besides the X800GTO. I was just looking at the 7800 on Newegg and it looks HOT! Any links to other reviews or how it stacks up to the X800XL? Problem is it's about $100 more than I can afford.
> 
> ~dev



It's the King of AGP right now. 

Gainward makes the best versions, 7800GS Bliss(7800GTcore), and 7800GS Bliss+(7900GTcore).


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 26, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> It's the King of AGP right now.
> 
> Gainward makes the best versions, 7800GS Bliss(7800GTcore), and 7800GS Bliss+(7900GTcore).



Sweet. Well for now the X800XL will have to do me. I just spent all I had on it as I said the 7800 was about $100 more than I had even at the best price I could find.


----------



## dynamite (Apr 29, 2006)

devnulllore said:
			
		

> Any luck with that?


no i could'nt tell you weather it is the lead or incorrect port im putting the floppy in it will not let me format i have 2 different disks and no joy feller i know what im to do now thanks but the odds are well stacked against me. lol
is there no other way other than floppy its not fair  your a good man dev


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 29, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> no i could'nt tell you weather it is the lead or incorrect port im putting the floppy in it will not let me format i have 2 different disks and no joy feller i know what im to do now thanks but the odds are well stacked against me. lol
> is there no other way other than floppy its not fair  your a good man dev




Well I started here: http://www.nu2.nu/bootcd/

If you can't get any of those to work just do a google search for boot cd and wade through the sites for something that might work.

~dev


----------



## dynamite (Apr 30, 2006)

i have now replaced my floppy and it works hence it goes on to say windows millenium with a type command but i cant get it to flash help me


----------



## devnulllore (Apr 30, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> i have now replaced my floppy and it works hence it goes on to say windows millenium with a type command but i cant get it to flash help me



OK, so you created a boot disk, copied ALL the filed from the archive I sent you to the disk as well and you boot to an A:/ prompt?

If this is correct then type:

atiflash -p -f -newbios 0 bios16.bin

Let me know exactly whay happens. Write down the EXACT messages you get.

dev


----------



## ramius (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,
I'm writing to you from Poland ( sorry for my english  ). Only in techpoweup forum i have found what i was looking for ( how I can mod my GTO to 16 pipelines ).  
I have Radeon Sapphire X800GTO - I've installed the newest drivers ( catalyst 6.4 ). AtiTool and RivaTuner show me, that the core is r480 but on the core says: ATI
RADEON X800PRO
r430
215rbbaka11f
n17004.00
0510aap
taiwan
pciexpres

Oryginally in Sapphire X800GTO I should have memory 2.0 ns but again on my memory says that this is 1.6ns : SAMSUNG 537
K4J55323QF-GC16 
In HIS Radeon X800GTO you can overclock memory ( samsung 1.6ns ) to 1240 Mhz while I can overclock my memory only to 1125 Mhz !! It's really the 2.0 ? 

So what's wrong ?  Can I modd it to 16 pipelines ? If so, here is my bios: http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=93836 
If someone can mod it to 16 pipelines it would be great.
My e-mail: templariusz1@o2.pl

Thanks and again sorry for my english.


----------



## dolf (Apr 30, 2006)

The BIOS modification is the easy part and doesn't need any luck. The problem is on the hardware level. In order to answer on your question for pipe unlocking will be needed you fuses - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367. Post them here and if you are lucky with the hardware the BIOS will be modded from somebody of us.


----------



## dynamite (Apr 30, 2006)

hi dolf


----------



## dynamite (Apr 30, 2006)

devnulllore said:
			
		

> OK, so you created a boot disk, copied ALL the filed from the archive I sent you to the disk as well and you boot to an A:/ prompt?
> 
> If this is correct then type:
> 
> ...


hey feller it just keeps on coming up bad command or file name although it doesnt appear to be going into dos mode like it did first time but id say i were pretty certain it isnt reaching the dos screen


----------



## dynamite (Apr 30, 2006)

could you assist me some what dolf while your on


----------



## dolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Dynamite,
If you still have problems with flashing from floppy attach your original BIOS and describe your card again because I don't want to search. I can prepare for you automated bootable flash CD  . I hope that your fuses are OK.


----------



## dynamite (Apr 30, 2006)

dolf said:
			
		

> Hi Dynamite,
> If you still have problems with flashing from floppy attach your original BIOS and describe your card again because I don't want to search. I can prepare for you automated bootable flash CD  .


i have tried to post it on the thread it wont let me i emailed it to the other guy


----------



## dynamite (Apr 30, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> i have tried to post it on the thread it wont let me i emailed it to the other guy


i have my dumped bios zipped and waiting to send


----------



## dolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Send it to my e-mail also: vgd_new@yahoo.com and don't forget to describe the card


----------



## dynamite (Apr 30, 2006)

if you need anymore info let me know thanks feller


----------



## dolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes I need info for the card PCI-E or AGP and your fuses. It is important.
Meanwhile I have already had your BIOS.


----------



## dynamite (Apr 30, 2006)

its an agp here we go
config die fuses 0xffff7fff
config substrate fuses fffffff9e
config rom fuses 0xa61
gb pipe select 0x227a4


----------



## dynamite (Apr 30, 2006)

are you winning there dolf lad


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

devnulllore said:
			
		

> OK, so you created a boot disk, copied ALL the filed from the archive I sent you to the disk as well and you boot to an A:/ prompt?
> 
> If this is correct then type:
> 
> ...


ive finally succeeded to flash the card but the xtra 4 pipelines didnt come fellef. the config rom fuses did however go to oxa60 damn help me


----------



## ramius (May 1, 2006)

Ok, here it is:






...now tell me I'm lucky man ?  or maybe not ?


----------



## mmx (May 1, 2006)

ramius said:
			
		

> Ok, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....well your lucky  . Dump your bios wnit atitool and post it here and we will modify it to 16pipes for you.


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

is there any chance of sorting mine out hence i cant upload my bios on the web id have to email it to you mmx


----------



## ramius (May 1, 2006)

Yes...
My dumped bios: 
http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=94171

MMX can you tell me the secret of modding bios to 16 pipelines ? How you're editing bios and which value's your'e changing ?  

Dynamite use www.yourfilelinkcom


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

ramius said:
			
		

> Yes...
> My dumped bios:
> http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=94171
> 
> ...


ive been round the houses on this one feller i flashed my card last night but i can tell you i cant even get into your file link ive emailed it to him its as easy thanks anyway


----------



## mmx (May 1, 2006)

@Dynamite i hawe just see your fuses ...and your card can not be unlocked. Sorry.


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

dev thinks he can unlock mine even though i havent succesfully yet and your not the first person to tell me that thanks anyway


----------



## mmx (May 1, 2006)

ramius said:
			
		

> Yes...
> My dumped bios:
> http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=94171
> 
> ...


Here is your 16pipes modified bios, use atiflash -p 0(zero) -newbios biosfilename.rom
And there is no secret to modify your bios....just read this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=8060


----------



## ramius (May 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot MMX,

I have just one question: Can I flash it from Windows ( Command Line ) ? or it must be done under DOS ?


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

ramius said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot MMX,
> 
> I have just one question: Can I flash it from Windows ( Command Line ) ? or it must be done under DOS ?


you must format your floppy disk in dos mode then boot the floppy up at the start and type into the command line


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

1st thing is first after youve formatted your floppy in dos
then attach your new bios to the floppy then extract the files within the floppy then when you reeboot the cpu do it booting from the floppy drive you should then come to the command line then type in exactly as it is shown on the forum usinf the spaces where necessary


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

can anybody help me sort this problem here is my bios lads do your best  
http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=94224


----------



## ramius (May 1, 2006)

Ok, I understand that but tell me what is the difference between doing this under Dos and Windows


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

the problem is you cant do it via the run box and type it from there it has been tryed and tested it wont boot from windows.
if you change the boot setting to 1st boot device 3 half inch floppy restart your computer booting from the floppy doing exactly what he wrote dont 4get the spaces and the ....s
its easy good luck


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> can anybody help me sort this problem here is my bios lads do your best
> http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=94224


just type it in at the dos command bar and off ye go


----------



## ramius (May 1, 2006)

Mission Complete  

Active pipelines: 16

Before modding: 3dmark 2005 - 4739
After modding: 5509 

Card is runing on pci-e 4x.

MMX thanks for your time. Thanks guys.


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

excellent yours is sorted and im still in the dog house lol


----------



## dolf (May 1, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> its an agp here we go
> config die fuses 0xffff7fff
> config substrate fuses fffffff9e
> config rom fuses 0xa61
> gb pipe select 0x227a4



Unfortunately you don't need to flash because you can't have 16 pipes  .


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

dolf said:
			
		

> Unfortunately you don't need to flash because you can't have 16 pipes  .


its nowax 60 the config rom fuseswhat a barstuard


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

so shall i just bin it its no good then is it


----------



## dynamite (May 1, 2006)

thanks anyway dolf


----------



## dynamite (May 2, 2006)

mmx so there is no way at all of changing the fuses to flash the bios to 16 pipes.
since i flashed my bion its running like a heap of tripe.
dev hasnt got back to me he claims he has the same card and it is 100% unlockable


----------



## mmx (May 2, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> mmx so there is no way at all of changing the fuses to flash the bios to 16 pipes.
> since i flashed my bion its running like a heap of tripe.
> dev hasnt got back to me he claims he has the same card and it is 100% unlockable


It doesnt mater if the cards are the same , they are using diferit cores so ...his card core isnt locket at hardware level, and your is locked at hardware level.
Or see if it has a lasercut.


----------



## Bosse (May 3, 2006)

Hi all!

First, sorry for my bad english and if you don't understand just ask  And second, I'm a noob at this overclocking and getting more pipes stuff..

So, today I got my new X800GTO and I have read on other sites and found this thread here, so, I want 16 pipes instead of 12.

I have a Sapphire Radeon X800GTO 256MB GDDR3, AGP8X, Tv-Out, DVI-I, Lite-Retail, is it possible with this one?

Here is a pic of my ATITool: http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/6704/atitoolscreenshot7qq.jpg

So, is it possible for me to get 16 pipes and if something goes wrong when you make the bios, can I just change back? I read something about checking before i do it, can someone give a link or something?

I know, maybe i sound like a real noob but I just want to be sure before I do anything. As I said, bought it today, wouldn't be so fun if I destroy it now 

Hope someone knows and will help me!

/Bosse


----------



## dolf (May 3, 2006)

Bosse happy you  . Your card can be unlocked to 16 pipes. I have prepared Automated Bootable Flash CD image suitable for your card. You can flash to 16 pipes or return to 12 with just choosing the desired option and pressing "enter". But I need your e-mail to send you the image (app. 1MB) and I can do that tomorrow (if you have time to wait of course  ). You can send me your mail in private message.


----------



## Bosse (May 3, 2006)

dolf said:
			
		

> Bosse happy you  . Your card can be unlocked to 16 pipes. I have prepared Automated Bootable Flash CD image suitable for your card. You can flash to 16 pipes or return to 12 with just choosing the desired option and pressing "enter". But I need your e-mail to send you the image (app. 1MB) and I can do that tomorrow (if you have time to wait of course  ). You can send me your mail in private message.



Hi dolf!

Fun to hear!

I'll PM my mail

/Bosse


----------



## dynamite (May 3, 2006)

mmx said:
			
		

> It doesnt mater if the cards are the same , they are using diferit cores so ...his card core isnt locket at hardware level, and your is locked at hardware level.
> Or see if it has a lasercut.


what is a laser cut plz im not familliar with that feller youl have to be a little more specific cheers


----------



## devnulllore (May 4, 2006)

dynamite said:
			
		

> what is a laser cut plz im not familliar with that feller youl have to be a little more specific cheers



A laser cut means they put a physical cut in the die on the chip. Even if you were to flash the card it would not work unless you could, for example, solder the gap.

I looked over your BIOS and the one I sent and the fuses and as far as I can tell it looks like you have the same card. There are no indications that it's a separate batch or revision but that's not to say it could not be. If the flash I gave you worked, meaning you got no errors during or after the flash, then there is a chance it is a die cut chip. Mine flashed just fine but I bought the card when everyone on this forum was scrambling to buy them from NewEgg. Al I can say is keep asking, maybe someone else who had the same results can help. Mine flashed perfectly the first time and I was hoping to help out a fellow modder. I hope at least you can appreciate that much. Sorry it didn't work. 

You may want to flash back to the original and try it again.

~dev


----------



## dolf (May 4, 2006)

Dynamite, just don't try to find laser-cut/s on R430 or R480 because you will lose your time  .


----------



## dynamite (May 4, 2006)

the only reason i brought it was because i did my homework and thought i were on to a winner i think il give up on the thing it is a pain in the ass pardon the french  for all the lads hwo spent the time for my pointless quest never mind il have to get the 6800 gt that will blow the doors off this sack of sh1te


----------

